
Facebook buys startup working on technology to control computers with your mind - Ftuuky
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-buys-ctrl-labs-to-work-on-a-wristband-that-will-let-you-control-computers-with-your-mind/
======
ddmma
For a company that control minds with computer this aquisition is just
‘reverse engineering’

